# HUGE Spec V/ B15 Meet in Socal! All should Show UP!



## Guest (Jun 21, 2003)

This meet is going to take place in City of Industry, at the Home Depot, on June 28th its a saturday. Meet there in the parking lot at 7pm. PM or email me with any questions. Also hit me up on AIM if you need anything: methman478


PEACE


----------

